# Ky217



## marcyh (Jan 3, 2008)

Any information on this boat greatfully appreciated. I think the name was Valiant.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

There was a Floresco KY217 built at Gerrards Arbroath in 1959. Became Floresco AH72 in the 70s. A 49 footer. Dunno if this is the one?


----------



## marcyh (Jan 3, 2008)

No. reckon this boats about 1937.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Nearest Olsens that I have is 1948, and only Valiant in that is INS126, owned John McKenzie, Lossie.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

I think the boat you are after is DEO VOLENTE, KY217.
Built as EBENEZER BF435 in 1933	by W G Stephen, Macduff. Later became DEO VOLENTE KY217; CN 71; INS 77; ROSE, PD414; LAUREEN, A685; BF386. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

I've a photo of the Laureen in my gallery, maybe its the boat your looking for. 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/522/medium/DSC00677.JPG


----------



## marcyh (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup. does look something like that. Thanks


----------

